# Review of Absolutely Natural shampoo & BTB conditioner



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I like CC products, but I found that it's starting to make Tub's hair a little on the dry side, so I thought I would change products and if I don't like it then I can always switch back since CC was the first ever product I used on Tub. Tub has silky hair on top but cotton-ish near his behind area, and he has A LOT of hair, and most importantly he has skin issues: skin allergies and dry skin.

I ordered the Absolutely Natural shampoo because it is tearless, hypoallergenic, and most importantly it is soap free, because Tub is using the Advantage flea medication and I read that if you don't wash with soap free shampoos then it'll lessen the effectiveness of the medication. I also bought the Bless The Beast Replenishing conditioner and the Fur Polish Pomade (I heard of how great they are with mats, and Tub is starting to have some on his belly







).

My review is that: Both of them are AMAZING! Tub's hair has never been so soft, the conditioner is really really thick, so I had to rinse really throughly. But afterward, what a difference. His hair is soooo soft and silky, and he's still fluffy and WHITE (it's like I used a whitener but I didn't). The only down side is that his hair isn't as straight as it was when we used CC on him because it's so soft and it takes a while to blow dry. But I really really like these 3 products, I'll have to keep an eye out later on though to see if he has any reaction to it. Oh yeh, they make him smell soooo good, a little stronger than the CC, but to me, the CC products I couldn't smell any scent at all and I like a little scent.









For the posters whose babies have dry hair or mats, I really recommend the Bless the Best conditioner and pomade, they made SUCH a difference.























sorry for the long review hehe, I'm sooo excited! lol

here are the links to the sites:

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html
http://www.goestores.com/catalog.aspx?stor...92&detail=1


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

keep us all posted, we all want the BESt for our babies!!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

When you said it works good for the matts, do you mean it helps in getting them out or does it prevent them.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reviews. I have to get new shampoo too. but I don't know which one to get now. this one or Relief. Sparkey is itching a lot lately.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

on that relief stuff- i have been using it on lola the last two weeks and she seems to be itching less BUT it does seem to make her hair more "cottony" not silky...hmmmm
does the bless the beast condition (which one did you get?) make the hair a silky texture? lola's hair is quite cottony and relief while it does make her soft and less itchies, makes it too cottony! thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I like CC products, but I found that it's starting to make Tub's hair a little on the dry side, so I thought I would change products and if I don't like it then I can always switch back since CC was the first ever product I used on Tub. Tub has silky hair on top but cotton-ish near his behind area, and he has A LOT of hair, and most importantly he has skin issues: skin allergies and dry skin.
> 
> I ordered the Natural Balance shampoo because it is tearless, hypoallergenic, and most importantly it is soap free, because Tub is using the Advantage flea medication and I read that if you don't wash with soap free shampoos then it'll lessen the effectiveness of the medication. I also bought the Bless The Beast Replenishing conditioner and the Fur Polish Pomade (I heard of how great they are with mats, and Tub is starting to have some on his belly
> 
> ...


I love reading all these reviews!!

I just tried CC on Lucy didn't care for it TOO much. It made her kind of greasy.
I highly recommend Pure Paws whitening shampoo. I used that with the Day to day CC conditioner and Ice on Ice and OMG, Lucy is practically glowing she is so white. And she feels all nice and soft too.

Darn, am I going to have to add even MORE products to her list??? *headdesk*

No wonder my kids think I care more about the dog than I do them.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

> When you said it works good for the matts, do you mean it helps in getting them out or does it prevent them.[/B]


The pomade helps with getting your existing mats out, but the Bless the Beast conditioner really made him so soft that when I brushed him I couldn't find any mats, and up until now he's been mat free.



> Thanks for the reviews. I have to get new shampoo too. but I don't know which one to get now. this one or Relief. Sparkey is itching a lot lately.[/B]


Aww does Sparkey have dry skin or allergies? I found that adding a bit of olive oil to his food once a week makes his skin a lot better, I wanted to try the fish oil pills but then I heard too many nasty stories about that







Btw Sparkey looks so much like one of my bf's mom furbabies, soooo cute! Oh yeh the Natural Balance shampoo seems to be a clarifying shampoo even though they claim that it's soap free and such, I thikn next time I'm going to mix one part of the shampoo with 3 part water and use that instead.



> on that relief stuff- i have been using it on lola the last two weeks and she seems to be itching less BUT it does seem to make her hair more "cottony" not silky...hmmmm
> does the bless the beast condition (which one did you get?) make the hair a silky texture? lola's hair is quite cottony and relief while it does make her soft and less itchies, makes it too cottony! thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Replenishing Conditioner, Tub has cotton-ish hair on his behind, so it made his hair feel more silky to me. Oh and another thing, i'm one of those people who use an overly amount of conditioner on myself and on Tub too. So I think I put too much on his hair, maybe that's why it conditions too much and weighed down his hair and his hair isn't quite straight now. I think I'm going to use half of what I used before next time hehe.



> I love reading all these reviews!!
> 
> I just tried CC on Lucy didn't care for it TOO much. It made her kind of greasy.
> I highly recommend Pure Paws whitening shampoo. I used that with the Day to day CC conditioner and Ice on Ice and OMG, Lucy is practically glowing she is so white. And she feels all nice and soft too.
> ...


Greasy? I never had that issue with the CC products, the only problem I had with the CC products was that Tub's hair was getting dry. Are you talking about the Ice on Ice? I heard a lot of other people complaining about that... I do love the CC whitening shampoo though







I say try the Bo Derek products, and if you want a clarifying shampoo try the Absolutely Natural shampoo









ps I know what you mean...Tub's shampoo including shipping probably cost more than mine and definetly more than my bf's haha


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I agree that the CC shampoo is drying....and thats the day to day shampoo. I've been using Pantene for yrs with great results.....I just wanted to try CC in case it was better....and its not, atleast not for my guys. They had the softest hair and never matted with Pantene, now Gracie is matting daily.







And her hair feels awful....her next bath I'll be switching back to the Pantene.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

> I agree that the CC shampoo is drying....and thats the day to day shampoo. I've been using Pantene for yrs with great results.....I just wanted to try CC in case it was better....and its not, atleast not for my guys. They had the softest hair and never matted with Pantene, now Gracie is matting daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pantene, I've heard of that around the forum. Does your babies have normal skin or dry skin? I wanted to try that out on Tub but then he has dry sensitive skin, so I was worried about what human shampoos would do to him.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

This shampoo talk confuses me a bit but I will continue to read
everyones opinions. Thanks for the review.
Having read another review on grooming tools (brushes, combs etc)
I spent more then I ever have in my life (ever) on CC stuff.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206704
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both my dogs have normal skin.....not dry or oily. However since using the CC products Gracie's hair is a mess. On the other hand, it hasn't effected Coopers much. Maybe its just that her coat is changing....I dont know, either way I'm going back to Pantene....its always worked beautifully on my guys.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206853
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I have CC ice on ice and show off but I have never used their shampoo or conditioner. I have Bo Derek's Bless the Beasts. I have the detangling shampoo and the replenishing conditioner. Before I had only used Groomax from Petsmart. Which where more expensive than bless the beasts and didn't do a good job. I just can't stop petting and sniffing her after she gets a bath with her bless the beasts shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i used pantene but found it made combing her when she was wet out of the bath very difficult. then i used relief shampoo/conditioner and it made her wet hair comb thru like BUTTER! combing her after the bath was always such a battle but now its managable! i found the relief alone made her hair too cottony so i use relief shampoo then a mixture of half pantene/relief conditioners...works like a dream. maybe our babies all have such unique hair texture that its not a "one fits all" situation...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the Absolutely Natural shampoo on faces. It is the only thing I use on the face - it is very gentle, cleans up well, and is tearless. 

For the body, my dogs get pretty nasty, so I use something more stripping to get the build-up out. Fav's for shampoo are Coat Handler, Tressame clarifying shampoo, Mane'n'Tail, and Pantene. I usually shampoo twice.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

> I have CC ice on ice and show off but I have never used their shampoo or conditioner. I have Bo Derek's Bless the Beasts. I have the detangling shampoo and the replenishing conditioner. Before I had only used Groomax from Petsmart. Which where more expensive than bless the beasts and didn't do a good job. I just can't stop petting and sniffing her after she gets a bath with her bless the beasts shampoo and conditioner.[/B]


hehe that's what I do too, I smell and kiss Tub like crazy after his bath hahaha







The bless the beast conditioner has the nicest scent











> i used pantene but found it made combing her when she was wet out of the bath very difficult. then i used relief shampoo/conditioner and it made her wet hair comb thru like BUTTER! combing her after the bath was always such a battle but now its managable! i found the relief alone made her hair too cottony so i use relief shampoo then a mixture of half pantene/relief conditioners...works like a dream. maybe our babies all have such unique hair texture that its not a "one fits all" situation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relief, where can I find that? I'm always on the look out for a good product







Does your Lola have cottony or silky hair? And does she have normal skin or dry skin? Sorry for all the questions but Tub is very particular on his beauty products lol



> I use the Absolutely Natural shampoo on faces. It is the only thing I use on the face - it is very gentle, cleans up well, and is tearless.
> 
> For the body, my dogs get pretty nasty, so I use something more stripping to get the build-up out. Fav's for shampoo are Coat Handler, Tressame clarifying shampoo, Mane'n'Tail, and Pantene. I usually shampoo twice.[/B]


I think i'm really cautious (not really the correct word but my brain is dying on me right now heh) regarding Tub's shampoo because his skin gets dry so easily, it's good to hear that it is gentle, maybe I won't dilute it so much during my next shampoo







Tub's ears get bad, it gets stringy pretty soon, I think i might need to wash twice around his ear area. BTW JMM, did you try the CC products, how did you like their shampoos?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I like CC products, but I found that it's starting to make Tub's hair a little on the dry side, so I thought I would change products and if I don't like it then I can always switch back since CC was the first ever product I used on Tub. Tub has silky hair on top but cotton-ish near his behind area, and he has A LOT of hair, and most importantly he has skin issues: skin allergies and dry skin.
> 
> I ordered the Natural Balance shampoo because it is tearless, hypoallergenic, and most importantly it is soap free, because Tub is using the Advantage flea medication and I read that if you don't wash with soap free shampoos then it'll lessen the effectiveness of the medication. I also bought the Bless The Beast Replenishing conditioner and the Fur Polish Pomade (I heard of how great they are with mats, and Tub is starting to have some on his belly
> 
> ...


I clicked on the URLS...so when you post...
"Natural Balance shampoo "...I think we need to clarify with everyone that you are meaning the ABSOLUTELY NATURAL Shampoo







...Natural Balance is a pet food...There is a Natural Balance and an Only Natural shampoo for humans...
making it easy for posters to get confused about all this.
















I have only used the Absolutely Natural Glossier







so far...but I LOVED that stuff. Leaves a nice shine. Plan to try the shampoo sometime.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I use the Absolutely Natural shampoo on faces. It is the only thing I use on the face - it is very gentle, cleans up well, and is tearless.
> 
> For the body, my dogs get pretty nasty, so I use something more stripping to get the build-up out. Fav's for shampoo are Coat Handler, Tressame clarifying shampoo, Mane'n'Tail, and Pantene. I usually shampoo twice.[/B]



I just wanted to say that I recently started shampooing (spelling??) Jett 2 times per bath and then condition and then after bath and I must say the double shampoo makes a hugeeee difference. The second shampoo suds up so much more easily and his hair is so much softer and easy to comb though afterwards. I really recommend it







Just thought I would add my input haha


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

> I clicked on the URLS...so when you post...
> "Natural Balance shampoo "...I think we need to clarify with everyone that you are meaning the ABSOLUTELY NATURAL Shampoo
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe sorry, I put the real name (Absolutely natural) on the title of the thread but when I writting the review I probably was also thinking about the food to feed Tubby. I just change the name in the post









Great tip Kylees mommy, I will try what you and JMM recommend and see, hopefully it won't dry out his skin


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks for the review i just order'd Absolutely Natural shampoo and the replenish shampoo will give it to my groomers for her to try out ondonbi next weekend.


----------

